# Rotenberg Torture Chamber In the News Again



## Eavesdrop (Nov 19, 2005)

Report: Prank Call Led To Shock Treatment

Quote:

BOSTON -- State officials are investigating complaints that staff at the Judge Rotenberg Education Center gave three people -- including two teens -- unnecessary electric shock treatments after receiving a prank phone call from someone pretending to be from the office of the school's founder.

Initial investigations showed that a former student at the school allegedly called in orders for electric shock treatments on Aug. 26 and the Rotenberg center self-reported the prank call and unnecessary treatments the day after they occurred, Cindy Campbell, a spokeswoman for the state Department of Early Education and Care, said Monday.
and the rest is here: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news...77/detail.html


----------



## Eavesdrop (Nov 19, 2005)

There's an update here: http://wbztv.com/local/shock.treatme....2.614971.html


----------



## jaxxy (Apr 24, 2007)

That is really frightening. My skin was crawling.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

77 shocks and second degree burns???? What the hell?







I read the story expecting to read about a few shocks (1-2 seems more than enough as "punishment" to me); but SEVENTY SEVEN? Why did one boy get 77 and the other only 20-something?

***Don't get my statement wrong though, I don't mean that shock treatment makes sense (to me) in any way.*** I mean more like, if you're going to do something extreme like shock people; it would have to be a convincing argument to the general public, know what I mean? I could see the general public agreeing that one or two shocks is a good idea. But THIS, this makes no sense in any way shape or form....why isn't anyone outraged enough to stop this? Where are these kids parents?

I'm sorry, I just have too many questions here. I probably shouldn't come back to this thread, it makes me mad.


----------



## SquibsNCrackers (Oct 21, 2005)

uke Is this the same place that was featured on the cover of Mother Jones a few months ago?







and


----------



## Eavesdrop (Nov 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SquibsNCrackers* 
uke Is this the same place that was featured on the cover of Mother Jones a few months ago?

yes, this is the same place

ABA supports this type of treatment for severe situations. This is ABA (Applied Behavioral Analysis), which is THE most popular intervention method currently used with children on the Autism Spectrum. Dr. Israel is an accepted member of their organization, and has in the past given presentations at their national seminars. Try googling "Applied Behavior Analysis" with "Judge Rotenberg" and see what you come up with. Also, notice that ABA was the organization that wrote up the report on the SIBIS (Self Injurious Behavior Inhibiting System), which was the first shocking device that the JRC used.

It might be worthwhile to email ABA International, and ask them "Why do you allow Dr. Matthew Israel to remain a member of your organization? Why does your organization permit or even tolerate the use of shocking devices (i.e. SIBIS, GED) under ANY circumstances?

Their email address is: [email protected]


----------



## SquibsNCrackers (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks for the email address. Tolerating, let alone advocating, the sick, vicious, abusive practices of Israel and others is unconscionable. The human rights of these children (and adults in similar "schools"/institutions) are being violated in the most atrocious manner. I am sick.


----------



## mamaboobaAES (Jan 16, 2006)

You can read the motherjones report if you go to the website www.uniteforlife.org, the link is on the front page of that website. Scroll down to the picture of the boy with his ankle showing and a large shock device ankle bracelet.

These places are horrible.


----------



## Eavesdrop (Nov 19, 2005)

Quick new link to contact Governor Patrick!

Click on the following link to send an automated message to Governor Deval Patrick:
http://capwiz.com/thearc/mail/?id=51...lvl=S&state=MA

Choose "speak out regarding electric shock aversive therapy" to send a pre-composed message, or "Compose Your Own Letter" if you'd rather create a message from scratch. DO NOT select "support community investment for people with disabilities" as this is a state-specific budget message (important, but not relevant to the aversives issue).

Click on "next step" and fill in your personal information before sending your message. It is important that you fill in this information, which will appear within the body of the outgoing message, so that the Governor will see you are a real person and that the message is not spam.


----------



## Eavesdrop (Nov 19, 2005)

If you have a bit more time, here is the list of senators and state reps.

SENATORS

[email protected] 617-722-1640 Room 511-C

[email protected] 617-722-1350 room 112

[email protected] 617-722-1604 room 208

[email protected] 617-722-1578 room 513

[email protected] 617-722-1120 room 410

[email protected] 617-722-1600 room 313-A

REPS

[email protected] 617-722-2011 r 146

[email protected] 617-722-2230 ext 5 room 167

[email protected] 617-722-2013 r472

[email protected] 617-722-2020 room 527A

Rep.BarbaraL'[email protected] 617-722-2080 ext 4 r26

[email protected] 617-722-2220 r254

[email protected] 617-722-2210 r473F

[email protected] 617-722-2030 r43

[email protected] 617-722-2582 r448

[email protected] 617-722-2100 r128

[email protected] 617-722-2390


----------



## SquibsNCrackers (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

